# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Can you lucid dream during the day?

## ExtraSour

Like if i wanted to try and lucid dream but didnt want to wait till night time could i do it like during a nap? like the real question is do we go into REM while napping? or is it not possible?

----------


## Zoth

We do go into REM while napping. Whenever you sleep, you go through a cycle of sleep stages, and REM is always present. The thing is, depending on the moment of your circadian rhythm (the biological process responsible for your sleep/wake oscillation), you might have a nap filled with non-REM sleep.

Normally napping isn't very advised because you might end up messing the synchronicity of your circadian rhythm, but if your sleep schedule is consistent, you can try to find the "sweet spot", which is that moment during the day where you can fall asleep relatively fast and get some REM. For some people it's a few hours after getting up, for others is after lunch (Spanish people love taking a nap after lunch!), and in extreme cases, people adopt a different sleeping schedule called polyphasic sleep, in which they sleep for a core of just a few hours, and then take several naps a day. Due the new nature of your sleep schedule, you're pretty much guaranteed to have a burst of lucid dreams through WILD with this, but not many people can handle it.

All in all, I'd suggest you to just go with WBTB and avoid napping which can take away your sleep at night  :wink2:

----------


## Scionox

Naps are pretty awesome for lucid dreaming if you can find good timing, and if you have time for them that's that, that's a way of trial and error but in the end it might worth it, i have got most of my lucid dreams from them after all.  :poof:

----------


## Sensei

My first LD was from a nap! It was pretty awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Almost all my lucids now are from naps. For me personally, for a WILD, 1-3 hours after wake up time. Later than that, I'm still eligible for a DILD ::lol::

----------


## JoannaB

My only successful WILD thus far was during a nap, a very short nap. I have tried to reproduce the effect, unsuccessfully thus far. But yet, definitely naps can be a good time to LD for some people.

----------


## gab

> My only successful WILD thus far was during a nap, a very short nap. I have tried to reproduce the effect, unsuccessfully thus far.



Keep trying. Even with almost same conditions, it doesn't always work.

----------


## Sensei

> My only successful WILD thus far was during a nap, a very short nap. I have tried to reproduce the effect, unsuccessfully thus far. But yet, definitely naps can be a good time to LD for some people.



Good job Joanna! A lot of people that are natural with DILDs take a while to WILD. It doesn't seem "natural" to them  :tongue2: 

Keep it up. WILD is fun and trippy.

----------


## Zamorye

Hey I'm going to try WILDing today. I'll tell you my results, like if it was a DILD fail, or a legit WILD.

I hope I don't fail...because it's my first time napping and trying to LD...

And I'm having trouble finding my DG. I should probably look for him/her today.

----------

